
The Technical Evolution of Vannevar Bush’s Memex (2008) - Hooke
http://www.digitalhumanities.org/dhq/vol/2/1/000015/000015.html
======
Animats
There were attempts at Memex-like systems in the 1950s and 1960s. Microfilm
readers with bar codes for automatic searching were built. There was even a
system which used two rolls of microfilm, one of which had updates to the
other, and synchronized them.[1] Change control, the early years.

Differential analyzer technology moved into aiming devices for weapons. Analog
gunnery computers for ships used many of the same components as the
differential analyzer.[2] WWII radar-controlled anti-aircraft guns and the
Nike missile all used analog integrators, but electronic or at least
electromechanical ones. Aircraft through the F-16 used flight control systems
with analog computers.

So, while Bush's work didn't lead to Memex, it led to a long line of effective
military control systems.

[1]
[http://www.google.dj/patents/US3751152](http://www.google.dj/patents/US3751152)
[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdZZuteFZfo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdZZuteFZfo)

------
currywurst
I am always curious how Vannevar Bush would have perceived the Web ( _" This
is the essential feature of the memex. The process of tying two items together
is the important thing."_) and projects like Wikipedia ( _" Wholly new forms
of encyclopedias will appear, ready made with a mesh of associative trails
running through them"_)

I've by now read this essay a couple of times, and I find myself often
thinking of how one could realize a modern version of this (table and all).

Any modern attempts that anyone could shed a light on?

------
emblem21
Obligatory Laine: Serial Experiments reference

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj6ADC8ezxk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj6ADC8ezxk)

* [https://youtu.be/l1yI7un5NyQ?t=1023](https://youtu.be/l1yI7un5NyQ?t=1023)

